# I'd Like to Ask You about the Girl Who Is Standing Next to You



## GuwapongBoy

Hello Kabayans,
    Good Evening, I Need Your Help In Translating These Lines To Tagalog, I Really Appreciate All Your Support....

The Lines Are The Following:

*"Hello Kapatid, Musta Ka Na? Sana Ay Mabuti Ka, I'd Like To Ask You About The Girl Who Is Standing Next To You In This Photo, Who Is She? She Looks Very Pretty Girl, I Liked All Her Photos, Is She Single? Could You Please Introduce Me To Her? I Will Be Very Grateful To You If You Could Help Me...Many Thanks To You In Advance"*


Thanks To All Of You In Advance For Your Valuable Support...


----------



## Wacky...

Hello kapatid, ............. Gusto sana kitang tanungin tungkol sa babaeng katabi mo dito sa photo, sino ba siya? Ang ganda naman niyang babae, nagustuhan ko lahat ng litrato niya. Single ba siya? Please, pwede mo ba akong ipakilala sa kanya? Sana matulungan mo ako. Many thanks in advance...

"*Sana matulungan mo ako*" is not the actual translation. It's just plain "I do hope you could help me."


----------



## GuwapongBoy

Maraming Salamat Po Sa Great Reply Mo!
You Did a Great Help Sa Akin!
Poong May Kapal Pag-Palain Kayo!

Ingatz Ka Palagi Dyan,Ha?
Paalam...

Guwapong Boy


----------



## mataripis

GuwapongBoy said:


> Hello Kabayans,
> Good Evening, I Need Your Help In Translating These Lines To Tagalog, I Really Appreciate All Your Support....
> 
> The Lines Are The Following:
> 
> *"Hello Kapatid, Musta Ka Na? Sana Ay Mabuti Ka, I'd Like To Ask You About The Girl Who Is Standing Next To You In This Photo, Who Is She? She Looks Very Pretty Girl, I Liked All Her Photos, Is She Single? Could You Please Introduce Me To Her? I Will Be Very Grateful To You If You Could Help Me...Many Thanks To You In Advance"*
> 
> 
> Thanks To All Of You In Advance For Your Valuable Support...


 here is my translation in Tagalog;  Helo kuya/ate, ano na ba ngayon? Mabuti naman sana, magtanong lang ako tungkol sa babae na nakatayo sa tabi mo sa Larawang ito? Oy maganda siya! natipuhan ko nga nang makita ko sa kuha ng larawan(litrato) nyo!Dalaga pa ba? baka maari mo naman akong ipakilala sa kaniya?laking pasalamat ko kung magawa mo para sa akin ito.  O nagpapauna na akong magpasalamat ha!


----------



## joeve09

GuwapongBoy said:


> Hello Kabayans,
> Good Evening, I Need Your Help In Translating These Lines To Tagalog, I Really Appreciate All Your Support....
> 
> The Lines Are The Following:
> 
> *"Hello Kapatid, Musta Ka Na? Sana Ay Mabuti Ka, I'd Like To Ask You About The Girl Who Is Standing Next To You In This Photo, Who Is She? She Looks Very Pretty Girl, I Liked All Her Photos, Is She Single? Could You Please Introduce Me To Her? I Will Be Very Grateful To You If You Could Help Me...Many Thanks To You In Advance"*
> 
> 
> Thanks To All Of You In Advance For Your Valuable Support...



here is my translation.
   "hello kapatid,kamusta ka na?sana ay nasa mabuti ka,gusto ko sanang magtanong tungkol sa babaeng katabi mo sa litrato,sino sya?napakaganda naman nyang babae,nagustuhan ko lahat ng litrato nya.single pa ba sya?pwede bang ipakilala mo ako sakanya?


----------



## 082486

*"Hello Kapatid, Musta Ka Na? Sana Ay Mabuti Ka, I'd Like To Ask You About The Girl Who Is Standing Next To You In This Photo, Who Is She? She Looks Very Pretty Girl, I Liked All Her Photos, Is She Single? Could You Please Introduce Me To Her? I Will Be Very Grateful To You If You Could Help Me...Many Thanks To You In Advance"*

Hello Kapatid, musta ka na? Sana ay mabuti ka. Gusto ko sanang itanong sa'yo, 'yong tungkol sa babaeng katabi mo sa picture (litrato), sino siya? Ang ganda niya at gusto ko lahat ng mga photos niya, single ba siya? Pwede mo ba akong ipakilala sa kanya? Laking tuwa ko kapag natulungan mo ako....*Many Thanks To You In Advance"*


----------

